# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Celebrities/fictional characters

## LucasPotter

Coolest "guest stars" I've had:

Lea Michele
Lindsay Pearce
Daniel Radcliffe (as himself and as Harry Potter)
Other Glee people (as characters)
The Walking Dead characters (plus zombies)
Lorelai Gilmore
Voldemort (but he always tries to kill me)

(had started this in the wrong part of the site... I blame the beer my parents drank during dinner... even though I didn't have any)

----------


## Mismagius

Nice thread!

Just the other night I had a dream with Jennifer Lawrence in it.

Some others that I can think of off the top of my head:

Harry, Ron, and Hermione (plus other harry potter characters)

Reinhard von Lohengramm and Siegfried Kircheis.

Lelouch vi Britannia and a bunch of other characters from code geass

Zachary Levi

----------


## Sunfire

Nice idea for a thread! I always remember Simon Cowell being in my first ever lucid dream

----------


## Mismagius

Oh I forgot,  Jimmy Fallon and The Roots sang me a song once  ::chuckle:: 





> Nice idea for a thread! I always remember Simon Cowell being in my first ever lucid dream



Haha, did he say or do anything?

----------


## Amiana

Haha, great thread. Shakira was in my dream a couple nights ago. Random, I can't remember the last time I even head a Shakira song! 

Bill Clinton -- he was trying to buy up all the oil machinery so he could take over the world. 

There has to have been more, I'll have to dig out some dream journals.

----------


## Coheed

I once visited Schwarzenegger in his office when he was still governour. Afterwards we hung out together.
Another time when I was fighting hooligans in a forest he appeared in his Conan, the barbarian attire and helped me out.

I dreamt of Robert Pattinson being a journalist once. He ordered his assistant to get a bunch of vampire books because he needed them for some article. He went through the pile of books until he helt Twilight in his hands and he went absolute apeshit, shouting at the assistant that he wanted REAL vampire books and not bullshit like Twilight. I literally woke up laughing from this.

I had a really long and vivid dream once in which some scientiests tried to make an asshole (as in unsympathetic person) by genetic engineering. They created a guy called Bob, which really just was Tom Cruise. My goal was to catch and neutralize him.

I also went down a stream on a boat together with Gimli, Aragorn and regular Orlando Bloom once. We had to abandon the boat since it was going to break and jumped onto the shore. We walked around until we found some kind of doctor's office with a revolving door in which we lost each other.

In another dream we played some kind of Dungeons and Dragons game and Johnny Depp was the Dungeon Master.

I fought Kyle and Cartman from South Park once. We were fighting for a bag of soup mix...

I also had a dream once in which I was trying to find out where actor DJ Qualls lives (from The Core and The New Guy). In my dream his name was DJ Squalls though and I somehow found out that the D in DJ stands for Droid. I came really close to meeting him but the dream ended shortly before it happened.

I dreamt once I was JD from Scrubs and Dr. Cox dared me to live one day without having an argument with anyone. I felt sick that day and went to the restroom where I threw up a bit. Someone entered the restroom and appearently we had an argument because shortly after some characters from the series entered the restroom and tried to grab me. I left the restroom, locked the door with a key and left those people in there.

In another dream I was Earl Sinclair from that TV show "Dinosaurs" and using internet porn I tried to explain to the baby dinosaur where babies come from. That was one hell of an awkward dream. The PC also crashed in the middle of explaining.

I got sliced to pieces by Freddy Krueger once, although I only realized who it was when I was awake.

And I was in a hotelroom with actor Ted McIngley (Neighbour in Married With Children). Someone/Something was throwing giant rocks onto the hotel and we feared for our lives.

I visited Gary Sinise on a set of CSI: NY once.

I met Luke Skywalker and Gizmo the Mogwai from Gremlins in a McDonalds.

I was a sad Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle before and when I came back to our home in the sewers a bunch of angry Turtles stared and my and just chanted "Outsider!".

I asked Rick Astley once, what he thought about Rickrolling. He didn't answer but he looked sad and just walked away.

And one of my moste memorable dreams: I saw god in the sky masturbating.


I also met internet celebrities and had nsfw dreams about other famous people which I won't write down here. Hehe..

----------


## LucasPotter

Last night, I met Sarah Michelle Gellar. She was really nice, so I went all OMG YOU ARE HERE AND I CAN ASK YOU ALL THE BUFFY QUESTION I WANT TO ASK YOU!!! She smiled and said sure. I realised I had no Buffy questions, so we just stood there awkwardly and in silence.  ::|:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Rofl potter at the Buffy one.

Alan Rickman (both as Snape and himself)
Kevin Durand (my favorite so far, guy is built like a tank)
Julia Roberts
Paul Simon (he's my favorite artist, I dream about meeting him a lot)
Meg Ryan
Tom Hanks (I was Tom Hanks)
Lister and Rimmer from Red Dwarf
David Hasselhoff

I know there have been tons more, I'll add them as I think of them. Cool thread Potter!

----------


## Sibyline

At the risk of sounding completely ignorant, what's going on with your avatar, Ophelia? It feels completely wrong because I really associate your avatar with you. Google image search claims that this is someone called Chace Crawford. I'm worried that Mr. Crawford has killed our OpheliaBlue and taken over her profile. I'm very upset.

Apart from that...




> Lister from Red Dwarf



Excellent! Link, please!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> At the risk of sounding completely ignorant, what's going on with your avatar, Ophelia? It feels completely wrong because I really associate your avatar with you. Google image search claims that this is someone called Chace Crawford. I'm worried that Mr. Crawford has killed our OpheliaBlue and taken over her profile. I'm very upset.



I got plastic surgery to look like Chace Crawford





> Apart from that...
> 
> Excellent! Link, please!



Ehh I think it's in my grandfathered DJ and I can't be bothered to find it after google couldn't :/

----------


## Sibyline

Google was willing to find it for me (don't know why I didn't just do that in the first place - sorry for being a lazy Lister-like bastard). And I can tell you that you forgot to add Rimmer to your list because he was in that dream too.  :Shades wink: 

I can only recall having Beyoncé in a dream. She was singing a sad song for her dead husband. Oh, I lie! In a teenage DEILD chain, Sean Connery and Michael Douglas were memorable for trying to kill me, and Peter Ustinov (as Hercule Poirot) starred in a FA/accidental WILD a year or two later. I had lots of these celebrity visits back in the day, and only just remembered now.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Haha that's funny because I don't recall Rimmer being in it at all, even though he was the one I was trying to get naked (googled it again and found it  :tongue2:  ) Such nostalgia. Actually, I don't remember a ton of the stuff I journaled.

----------


## Mismagius

I had quite a few guest stars in my dreams last night  :tongue2: 

Conan O'Brien

Adam Braverman from Parenthood

Toby Kennish from Switched at Birth

Himiko from Btooom!

Haley and Alex Dunphy from Modern Family

Possibly Phil Dunphy from Modern Family

At one point I was bouncing in a trampoline room with Conan O'Brien, Adam Braverman and some others  ::chuckle::

----------


## mobwicket

I once dreamt that I am a part of the hunger games movie, with of course Jennifer Lawrence. Coolest dream ever.

Other guest stars in my dreams includes hugh jackman, chris evans, johnny depp and a lot more. cannot remember all of them.

----------


## Tygar

Just in the last 10 nights:

Ashton Kutcher
Kevin Bacon
Matthew Lillard
The father from Duck Dynasty
And last night I was Daniel Craig

----------


## Mismagius

> I once dreamt that I am a part of the hunger games movie, with of course Jennifer Lawrence. Coolest dream ever.



Awesome!

I love the hunger games book and movie series ^o^  

Also, Jennifer Lawrence is awesome  :smiley:

----------


## Kageonite

I had a semi-lucid dream where i spawned Sherlock (Benedict Cumberbatch) and agressively made out with him. You should have seen the look on his face :smiley:

----------


## Neo Neo

From movies I can only remember celebrities from the Matrix, like Keanu Reeves and Laurence Fishburne. But because of how much I have watched DBZ in the past, and how much I am watching One Piece now, many characters from them have appeared in my dreams. Both as being some characters or interacting with them.

Last night I was Luffy for bit; I was stuck in some stone room and one of my arms was injured, so I couldn't climb up a latter and for some reason the ceiling was too heavy for me to lift. I had to ask Zoro for help  ::huh2::  not sure why I forgot about stretching...

----------


## cyanidebaby

Not saying my subconscious is infatuated, but here's my dream character pie from Lightened Dream:p

Character pie.jpg

----------


## Antoia

In my non-lucid dreams, I've seen numerous characters from Sherlock BBC in my dreams (mostly Sherlock and John, but I saw Mary and Moriarty once, and also my mind's version of Sebastian Moran... *shudder*). They popped up quite a lot last year for some reason.
Other mentions: the Doctor, Sam and Dean Winchester, Aziraphale & Crowley from Good Omens, possibly House and Cuddy, Harry Potter/Daniel Radcliffe, Hank and John Green, Steam Powered Giraffe, and David Letterman (which was weird because I don't watch his show...)

Huh, the more I look at my DJ, the weirder my dreams seem...

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Not saying my subconscious is infatuated, but here's my dream character pie from Lightened Dream:p
> 
> Character pie.jpg



That's so cool! I love the pie chart.

Most of your dreams are about your dad and Remus Lupin.. I wonder why??  :Thinking:

----------


## Lumenia

Quite a few of my dreams have involved Stiles (Teen Wolf).

----------


## cyanidebaby

> That's so cool! I love the pie chart.
> 
> Most of your dreams are about your dad and Remus Lupin.. I wonder why??



Lightened Dream builds pie charts for you based on common themes, characters, locations, objects and emotions, it's a free dream journal program that everyone can use. 

Dad is the family member I see most often, and Remus has been a particularly resonant character with me, for about 10 years now. Also, because he's a major dream sign, appearing, for example, in 13 of my last 22 dreams, I have to sort of keep finding ways to reality check around him for awareness purposes, the more I see reminders of him, the more I dream of him, and the more I dream of him, the more I feel compelled to find ways to RC for him  :smiley:

----------


## vudooscience

Miley Cyrus. 

I was being held hostage with a group of people in the basement of a restaurant we were eating in, and Miley Cyrus came rolling in with the Taliban. She was a Taliban leader. I know. Wth. They handcuffed us all and forced us into the back of a helicopter. It was scary as hell. Robin from How I Met Your Mother was chillin' in the parking lot as we flew away.

----------


## TheLucidDragon

- Fred, George and Arthur Weasley, Oliver Wood, Snape, Draco Malfoy (Harry Potter).

- Sam, Dean and Castiel (Supernatural)

- Miley Cyrus

That's all I can remember

----------


## Mellanhavande

> The Walking Dead characters (plus zombies)



Oh yes!  ::D:  Especially Norman Reedus (as Daryl and as by himself)
Jennifer Lawrence 
Aaron Paul, Bryan Cranston (yes, I love Breaking Bad)
But those all were in lucid dream. In non-lucid I haven't met any celebrity yet.

----------


## chris127

- Alexander Skarsgard (as Eric Northman from True Blood)
He appeared right beside my bed in the middle of the night  ::wtf2::  and it felt freaking real (it wasn't a lucid dream). I was too busy staring blankly to say anything. He just said something and got angry when a tiny goat-legged pixie appeared. He chanted something to make it disappear, and that was it. Weird, but quite awesome to dream about him  ::D: 

- Eric Church (country singer)
Appearing out of nowhere during a war-like scene when my family and I are busy escaping an invasion. He sucker-punched an enemy and was real good at fighting them off. I guess that's what you get for playing his album while going to sleep.  ::chuckle:: 

- The main cast of Warehouse 13
For some reason I was working with the team, talking to Archie and Claudia...but it wasn't set in the warehouse. I couldn't recall the rest of the dream, but it had something to do with paper documents, a toy box and a giant mechanical lion. 





> But those all were in lucid dream. In non-lucid I haven't met any celebrity yet.



Cool! What'd you do with them in the LD? Go zombie hunting with Daryl?  :Cheeky:

----------


## Mellanhavande

> Cool! What'd you do with them in the LD? Go zombie hunting with Daryl?



Uhh, more than that!  ::chuckle::

----------


## Mystycal

Agent Smith. (and he kicked my ass, though it was a good fight  :wink2:  )

----------


## Kabloom

I've had Walking Dead characters, Breaking Bad characters, and Game of Thrones characters - usually Daenerys.

My recent favourite was meeting George R R Martin during a real zombie apocalypse. He claimed that the zombies were lacking in plot or something.
Classic George R R.

----------


## Darkmatters

The only celebs I can remember offhand are Lady Gaga and Beyonce, Katie Perry, and once I was Ashton Kutcher. I'm sure there were more, in fact I can halfway remember a dream that I know had a celeb in it, but can't remember who. Oh, and there was Dave Navarro once, guitarist from Jane's Addiction and Carmen Elektra's husband, but in the dream I was calling him Chris Cornell I think (Soundgarden singer/guitarist). Oh yeah, a brief cameo once by Anthony Kiedis of the Red Hot Chili Peppers.

Ok, just went though my dream journal (just the more recent one, not the original one that failed to get grandfathered) and found these celebs:

Michael Stanley (just his name on a concert shirt I was wearing)
King Kong (many times)
Reese Witherspoon
Eddie Van Halen
Ronda Rousey
John K (cartoonist who did Ren & Stimpy)
Helen Mirren
John Wayne
The Hulk
Snowden
Doug Heffernan (King gf Queens)
Donna Pinciotti (redhead from That 70's Show)
Guy who looks like Shemp (and is my double)
General Custer
John Candy
Shyla Styles
I was Walter White with Skyler
Red Foreman (That 70's Show)
Napoleon Dynamite
Kayley Cuoco (Big Bang Theory)
Sheldon in astronaut suit (Big Bang Theory)

----------


## 101Volts

Musicians:

D. Boon (Still playing gigs in 2013 in-dream even though he died in 1985. I also was talking with him once.)
Ian Curtis (Plus a rotten mask of his face although he wasn't wearing it in that dream of the mask) 
Kurt Cobain (On stage at least once playing music and another time, he was talking to me about Nirvana songs not being all that good.)

Actor: 

Nicholas Cage (Though not alive - I saw his dead body in that dream)

Fictional Characters:

Applejack
Big Macintosh
Fluttershy
Rainbow Dash
Rarity
Twilight Sparkle

(Yep)

I also dreamed of being Rainbow Dash a number of times.

----------


## zorak1066

clint eastwood - first almost lucid dream.
snippet: clint: ya know kid youre just dreaming. you can do anything you want. me: I am????  ...wake.   :/

----------


## danb1982

Tom Hanks (as Forrest Gump)... we were looking at a map trying to find something, then we were walking in some fields and we kept losing each other, eventually I found him and we started digging an underground tunnel!!

----------

